# where's the brag?



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

I was wondering.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ah well, must have been tired last night after the big day, maybe we'll hear from her today!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

If they have a double Junior she may be running today.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Sorry for the late post. I did email a select few last night, and then crashed watching TV we were TIRED!!!! It was a long day, but.....

GABBY GOT HER FIRST HUNT TEST LEG IN STARTED!!!!! GO GABBER GOO!!!!

We went to the Kalamzoo Valley Hunt Test, trying to save money we drove in the AM and home in the afternoon. It's a 3 hour drive one way. It was HOT and HUMID yesterday, but the judges of at least Started and Finished were taking that into consideration, testing the dogs but not taxing the dogs. Our test was at the "pig barn" and low and behold... it sure was a pig barn :yuck: the smell was quite fragrant. 

Usually in HRC you run water first, but knowing it was supposed to get worse as the day went on, the judges did land first, and immediately following set up for water so we could get done fast and hopefully before the thunderstorms there was a chance for that afternoon. 

The land marks were short first one went from left to right, about 40 yards, landed in some alfalfa cover about 10" deep maybe a little more. However that mark was immediately down hill of the pig barn. The second mark also left to right, was about 50 yards, it landed in cut grass and there was very good separation of the marks. Many dogs had issues with the first mark, I think if they did not visually mark it well, when they got there the pigs smell overtook their senses. Most had to hunt it some harder than others. I think I saw 2-3 labs slam that mark. 

I took all the advice I had been given, I lined up Gabbys spine with the area of the fall, I waited until she was watching intently, then I signaled I was ready (duck call) The bird boy signaled in return, the bird went air born, gun shot from behind us, and after if fell I released Gabby. I thought she went right to the fall, but must have been just off by enough, she started using her nose, and really had to hunt the area to find the duck. Oh the ducks were REALLY fresh... I saw some still flapping their wings when they were setting up the test. Gabby never left the area of the fall, a lot of other dogs did some gave up and had to be re cast. Gabby found her duck came back to me, sat still holding her duck like a pro. 

For the second mark I made a point of taking her to the other side of the bucket (we did not have to use it and I did not as I have not done any of that with Gabby) I wanted her to know, this is a new mark. She sat, eagerly waiting, I called with my call, the bird boy called.... and.... no bird. The winger malfunctioned. Gabby whimpered in angst. I took her back behind the last blind while they fixed the winger, they had put a decoy back there so the dogs could get use to them, the put a TON of them out in the field. Gabby whined at me with disgust she was not getting her duck, then she took her paw and batted that decoy clean out of the ground. She didn't want a fake duck she wanted HER duck. Then we were called back to the line. I called, the bird boy called, the duck went air born, shot was fired and Gabby SLAMMED the mark!!! Again a beautiful return to heel holding her duck. One of the judges runs Goldens he commented he really liked Gabby's attitude. 

Water was next. The pond was not too bad, had a large area of red algae on the right hand side but looked like water not scum. It was shallow and most dogs just ran the water mark. However the bottom was pure MUCK!!! One dog got stuck and scared didn't get either duck. 

The first bird was a right to left mark, landing just outside the algae area about "2:00" if you were looking at a clock. The second hit about "10:00" a left to right mark. Both landed in clear water, no weeds, no water hunts. You had to go to one spot for the first mark, leash and move to a second spot for then next mark. It was very uneven terrain, and some doozey holes. I walked Gabby to the line for the first mark it was MUD!!!! I was worried I would slip and go down, so I kept her back from the waters edge, she could see just fine, the gun was RIGHT next to me, Gabby flinched when it went off the first time, but that was that. I released her and off she went. She did eyeball another exit on her way back, I called her and she came back in to me. However instead of getting out of the water in the open spot, she got out in the tall weeds, less muddy I think. She held her duck and sat like she knows she should. We leashed up went to the second mark, no flinch on that gun and she headed out. She got slightly off track going straight instead of slightly left, so she periscoped her neck up to see the bird, and nailed it. Came back perfectly lined up with me... chose to get out in the tall weeds... again. Silly Gabby. Held her bird never shook until she was walking away from the test. 

I didn't stay for ribbons. Turns out they didn't finish Finished until about 6:30. We had the three dogs at home plus a 3 hour drive. If we had stayed we would not have made it home until about 10PM. I have a friend who ran Finished, she picked up Gabby's ribbon for me and I will get it from her on Tuesday. I wanted to stay, for the ribbons and run again today, I had so much fun. Alas... I am doing housework now. 

Gabby's next HRC test is in 2 weeks, So MI HRC in Pioneer OH. CAN'T WAIT!!!!!

Here are some pics of Gabby.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

well finally, sheesh, I was so excited for you I was getting ready to post it!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations - sounds like Gabby had a great time and did very, very well


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Way to go, Gabby and Ann!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Good Job Team Gabby
:appl::appl::appl::appl:


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Woooooooooooooooo! Go Gabby and all before a year old!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

WOOHOO that is awesome!!!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Out a sight! Very good job, looks like a beautiful area and your description was awesome! Congratulations Gabby Goo and Ann!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Goooood Girl Gabby!
Great post Ann!!! Lots of fun to read!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

It sounds and looked like she had a ball<

Congrats on the leg!!!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Congrats on her first pass!! Loved the pics!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Way to go Gabby and Ann!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congratulations! Sounds like she is going to have no trouble getting that title.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Well the title may not come until next year... we have 3 chances total at Started HRC (unless I can find one more reasonable distance) so that would make us come up short. Now if I had gone back to play on Sunday.... LOL However the upside... she has a place to start in the spring after the long winter. She probably will only get one weekend shot at JH too, so we can finish next spring/summer. 

Ok I got an email from my friend who picked up my ribbon. I also got a duck band!!! How cool is that! Now I need a better lanyard to show it off. :


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

LOVED reading your account of the day with your Gabby! Inspiring! Great job to both of you!


----------



## glnbrgold (May 26, 2011)

I signed up for this forum last June when I was on vacation and it's been downhill ever since. I don't have much available time for hanging out on-line even though this forum seems like a lot of fun.

However, I knew Ann would be posting her brag and wanted to publically send her a HUGE congratulations!! Nothing feels better then that very first Hunt test pass regardless of venue and nothing can ever take away that feeling of accomplishment, or the joy of watching a dog do what they were bred to do. 

CONGRATULATIONS ANN and GABBY!!!

As for your title this year, there are several HRC tests coming up. Look for Ohio HRC in mid September, also at Pioneer. I believe they have a double Started available. Also St. Clair Flats has a test at Omega over Labor day weekend. I don't know if they offer a test on both Saturday or Sunday, but it's worth checking out. Play your cards right and you can finish Gabby's Started and her Junior this year and I know she has the talent to do it. 

Deb


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

glnbrgold said:


> As for your title this year, there are several HRC tests coming up. Look for Ohio HRC in mid September, also at Pioneer. I believe they have a double Started available. Also St. Clair Flats has a test at Omega over Labor day weekend. I don't know if they offer a test on both Saturday or Sunday, but it's worth checking out. Play your cards right and you can finish Gabby's Started and her Junior this year and I know she has the talent to do it.
> 
> Deb


Thanks Deb!! I thought the September HRC was one day? Would they have two Starteds in one day? I do plan to run at that test, hoping Quinn might be able to again too. 

Labor Day weekend has an AKC event (Flyways) and HRC (St Clair Flats) but we go up north that weekend so Art can see his parents... However... (this is going to sound bad but there is a long story behind it) IF Art's sister's family is going to be there, we won't be going so I might be able to catch the HRC that weekend. It may be a last minute thing so I would have to do a day of show type test, which is not AKC. 

Come back and visit more often Deb!!!! :wavey:


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Yahooooo!!! Congrats! Sounds like an awesome field debut for little Miss Gabby! I love all the pictures, the terrain is so different looking than anything we have here.


----------

